# Price for gun



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

I have a friend of the family (church friend mostly) that owns a PPK/S .380 interarms version. I don't know exactly when it was made, but fairly recently. I don't think its more than 12 years old. He bought it new in box and I doubt if he has even put 100 rounds through it. He let me borrow it about a year ago and I put a box through it. I loved it, even though I did get a little slide bite. I returned it to him clean and rather reluctantly. I'm pretty sure that it has been sitting in his safe in the same spot, untouched since then. He doesn't do much shooting anymore. I want to buy it from him and I think he would sell it w/o much thought to it. Now, the question is, how much do I offer him? It is pretty much a new gun, but I want to buy it from him because I probably won't have to pay anywhere near the amount of a new S&W version (eeww). What do you guys think I should offer him? It is either this or a Glock 19 and that will be my last purchase, gunwise for a long time (soon to be daddy). Thanks for your help guys.


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

Bluebook puts it about $350 give or take. I would offer $250-300 and see where it goes from there. Better to start low and go highier.


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

If it is Interarms made PPK/S I think $350 is a fair price.... 
If it is Interarms imported/Walther made I think $450......

If it is a church friend do you want to lowball him??
I wouldn't want to lowball anybody I know... let alone him finding out down the road that he could have gotten more money....
But that's just me.... I am too honest for my own good....


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

Starting around $300 is not necessary lowballing, it is just an offer to start things out. The seller knows what he has in it and what he wants out of it. In my experience, it you start out to high, they right away figure it is a lowball figure and try to get more. Some sellers think they have a treasure on their hands if you give them too high figure and you are the one that is trying to initiate the selling of said weapon.


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

jenglish said:


> Starting around $300 is not necessary lowballing, it is just an offer to start things out. The seller knows what he has in it and what he wants out of it. In my experience, it you start out to high, they right away figure it is a lowball figure and try to get more. Some sellers think they have a treasure on their hands if you give them too high figure and you are the one that is trying to initiate the selling of said weapon.


Ditto. It feels weird, but people like to negotiate, and they generally expect you to do the same. I'd think $300 is about as high as I'd go, however. Markets are a bit different here in Texas, we tend to have lower prices in general, especially in the used market.

Congrats on the new daddy thing. Life-changing doesn't even begin to describe it.


----------

